# Chicken Little Makes a Run For It...Cleveland night bite.



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well after trailering my boat to cleveland and getting her situated at her new home at edgewater for a few months, myself ezbite and donkey decided to ignore Dick Goddards advice of "staying off the lake" and head for the deep waters off Cleveland.
We had very little boat traffic when we setup and it continued like that untill we got a very good lead on some pretty NASSSTY weather moving through Toledo.

We lasted through one pretty good storm including wind pushing 35MPH, easily and some pretty impressive lighting bolts. 
I will say that sadly, the night ended before it ever really got started. We were off the lake before we got into our groove. Id say we made a good call, after outlasting one storm.....we didnt want to press our luck and butt heads with number two 

Rumor was 50-60MPH gales with golf ball sized hail headed our way......WE RAN LIKE CHICKEN LITTLE BACK TO THE DOCK 

We'll be back at it before you know it, slow night but definitly good to see some boards fly back for what little time we were able to be out. 

Ended 2 for 3 with cranks taking both fish, and a real nice rip on a harness. 

**Tom even brought his secret bait tonight, but didnt have a chance to run it (i even included a picture for you guys to see it)


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

First pic=priceless!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the ride buddy, great fun as usual.

why am i the only one holding fish?? oh,thats right friends, im the only one who caught fish. BAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAA!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Looked like fun...I hate fishing in the rain


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Ref Pic 5: Zip up your floor, your deck is showing....


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad you guys got a few. Maybe it was an electric eel on the end of the one rod George.
Glad you guys got back safe.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

"i reached over and tried to tighten down the drag and i got a little "buzz", nothing major but it was there."



George talk brave now but he no tell you he trick me into discharging Rod&Reels with the old check the drag on those clicking reels trick before he got up to double check my work.That is not the way I like to get my buzz
Thanks for the ride and cheap thrills George.Do you thing that lightning strike on the oar freighter hurt it?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry Donkey. Hmmmm maybe trying to make you think twice about grabbing a reel. A little fish pyshcology going on


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

So George's new name is Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## BAT-MGT-1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Stay of the lake


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

NO fish in the world worth losing my life over or putting those onboard in jeopardy as well. I don't mess around, when I see a storm coming, I'm outta there, especially on the Great Lakes. Got caught in one at Pyma once because we let our pride get in the way....Lucky to be hear to tell about it. Nuff said. We got all season yet, and then some, to fill the coolers


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Offshore Limits said:


> no reason to be out there last night. Consider yourselves lucky


we appreciate your concern for us :C


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Offshore Limits said:


> no reason to be out there last night. Consider yourselves lucky


There were fish that needed catching and Tom needed video for his documentary that he was filming.Thanks for your concern.


"We are dancing as fast as we can"


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Fishing rods make great lightning rods.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

If you asked the Coast Guard about fishing the lake last night,I wonder what their answer would be?


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

The only way anything ever gets done is if someone has the balls to do it. i was out there yesterday in that wind, so were alot of others.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

jrsfish said:


> If you asked the Coast Guard about fishing the lake last night,I wonder what their answer would be?




why would you check with the coast guard prior to fishing? I can assure you that with my current job- i have spent MANY more hours on the lake in less than ideal conditions than you could imagine, or experienced yourself FIRST HAND. I do not consider myself a "pro" or "badass" but do feel comfortable in most situations. I will tell you that we had live radar on the boat yesterday and monitored it at all times. I think it would be best to keep comments like these to yourself in the future. You can bet that if any time yesterday myself, or any members on the boat felt uncomfortable yesterday we would of headed to the dock sooner. 

AS far as your "Coast Guard" comments.......ill leave that for another time 

***maybe we will see everyone out there sometime AFTER people spoonfull you with information on where the hot bite is. That usually brings people out in ANY weather. Keep watching for OUR posts


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

George, you know same as I that any man that pee's standing up doesn't need a babysitter. Maybe some of these guys don't know your background, but it's still no reason to start a big brother big sister campaign.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, this one certainly took a turn for the worse... The live radar makes a huge difference in this story. I've worked between thunderstorms on a number of occasions while fishermen, reacting to a call made by someone on shore, ran directly into the heart of the storm to get home. I trust George's call on the weather (as he has trusted mine in the past).

My $.02,
Workdog


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

jrsfish said:


> If you asked the Coast Guard about fishing the lake last night,I wonder what their answer would be?



I did ask the Coast Guard and he told me"Don't sweat it"
Let us not turn this post into a Wienie Roast.No one on the boat was there against his will and all were well aware of there surroundings and what was going down.I do believe that the 3 people on that boat are of a different breed than most on this site.So unless you have done the chicken dance in our shoes it is best to humor us and our decision.
Have you ever wondered why people parachute or bungy jump?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I don't mess around, when I see a storm coming, I'm outta there, especially on the Great Lakes.


If you read the original post, it seems that's exactly what they did.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so out of 23 post nobody has congratulated me for smoking the Donkey and capt Uhl on their home turf and their own game...... you guys are amazing. thanks.  just kidding fellas, i just thought this thread needed a little humor brought back into it, as it was ment to be...humorous. 

Your concern for our safety is unfair and improper. at no time did I, George or Ron feel we were in real danger. the 3 of us have more experience with foul weather on erie and the ocean than a random pick of probably 10 OGF'ers and we dont have a death wish either. we called it and headed in when we knew eminent danger was infact on the way. dick goddard's not the fisherman, WE ARE! but thanks for caring, gives me warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the way I see it. I know what George does for a living. For those that don't but want to know see his profile. 

If he called and said its fine lets go I would trust him.
I've met George and he's not a nut, badass, insane "ok well maybe that" but not reckless
He knows what he's doing out there.

I see a post showing someone sharing their experience out there and what they used and the fish they caught. Thats what this site is about and theres great guys all over. We don't need to fight amongst ourselfs and ruin it.

Thanks for the info. They look like some nice fish to bad the trip got cut short.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll buy you a beer next time I see you for spanking them on their turf
I can hers them know though. They didn't get a chance to get started. 

Good job but you only pulled 2 and lost 1 Still more than I got.


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

Goerge.... I know where you can find a FLW jacket like the one Tom has on...You might need it on your next rainy trip. If your interested give me a call I'll hook you up.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

ezbite said:


> so out of 23 post nobody has congratulated me for smoking the Donkey and capt Uhl on their home turf and their own game...... you guys are amazing. "
> 
> And you wondered why Tom was standing in the rain in the top pic?


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't see what the issue is here, it was a decent night out. Lake wasn't to bad and we kept an eye on the radar also. Made it in with no problems, and my boat is 23ft. of aluminum, not near as big as the Thompson. Oh got some fish also....


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there's no fear the have Dixie Chickens no. on speeddial....


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> So being in the Coast Guard makes you qualified to fish in a lightning storm? I look at it this way, if something would have happened to them there would be more walleyes for everyone else to catch!


Thats not what I said. Look at the first post. when the lightening got there they took off. but George has been in alot worse helping people. I think Donkey has a brain and Tom has one. if they didn't feel safe they would have never left or said lets head back.
George was out in 5-6'ers and as soon as one guy started feeling bad they headed back in. with out wetting a line. Hes not out just to fish he watches his guys with him too.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Thats not what I said. Look at the first post. when the lightening got there they took off. but George has been in alot worse helping people. I think Donkey has a brain and Tom has one. if they didn't feel safe they would have never left or said lets head back.
> George was out in 5-6'ers and as soon as one guy started feeling bad they headed back in. with out wetting a line. Hes not out just to fish he watches his guys with him too.


I think you need to look at the first post. They fished through one storm with big winds and lightning. It has since been edited out but George even got buzzed while touching a reel. Wind and waves are one thing but playing with lightning on a boat in the middle of the lake is crazy. Different if something forms or pops up on top of you but this was forecast, was on the radar and was intensifying. He probably has been in worse conditions helping people for his job but that is his job where he has no choice but to go. What if something would have happened to them? More people might have been forced to go out in those conditions and help them. The thread should have been titled "While you were smart and hiding from the lightning...."


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

that george is one caring son-of-a-gun leavin in the middle of a storm bringin his buds in when the dont feel good are we talkin bout the same george hehehehehhehehhe:T


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

topstroke said:


> that george is one caring son-of-a-gun leavin in the middle of a storm bringin his buds in when the dont feel good are we talkin bout the same george hehehehehhehehhe:T


You know i was wondering the same thing


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet! I was looking forward to this thread turning into a name calling battle! Welcome back you doo doo head!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

George, I must say that after reviewing your pictures I am yet to see the pistol you put to Donkey, and Tom's head to make them go. Those fake smiles on Tom's face tells the real story of the torture you put them through. In the event you decide to take more hostages out on the lake to "fish" let me know. I'll send you my address to make finding me easier. All I ask is that the box your blades are in accidentally ends up in my gear. I've been wanting more of those Purple........Oooops. that's the secret pattern. It almost slipped. Sorry.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Getting back to the subject. I know of a Charter in Geneva that got his boat zapped from a lightning storm. George, you may know him. He is a few docks away from Sir Walleye. It fried all of his electronics and motor. Pretty serious stuff.

Glad you made it in safe.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

harle96 said:


> Getting back to the subject. I know of a Charter in Geneva that got his boat zapped from a lightning storm. George, you may know him. He is a few docks away from Sir Walleye. It fried all of his electronics and motor. Pretty serious stuff.
> 
> Glad you made it in safe.


Excellent point made before this gets locked.


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Good job guys I love reading your reports keep them coming! As far as the negative comments just ignore them as the majority of us enjoy reading your reports. It is amazing on the number of people who try and turn alot of the fishing reports into a negative it must be that they are jealous or do not fish enough themselves. CONGRATS EZBITE on giving them the "SPANKING" on their "HOME" turf!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Excellent point made before this gets locked.


Not going to let this thread get out of hand. Keep it civil. No need to attack each other.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! What a can of worms I opened up here huh George!?!?! Wasn't at all meant for that, but I guess alot of people go right ahead and jump to conclusions....I was just stating what I would do in that situation due to my own experiences thats all....NEVER said that the guys out there, were wrong, inexperienced or even dumb for being out in that crazy weather. 

Really no need for smart-a$$ comments either. Sorry it came to that and it was nice at least you guys got out fishing for the evening....I'm sure there will be many more...Tight Lines!


----------

